# MTB- Jacobsburg State Park - VIdeo



## LiveOncEnjoy (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is a video I put together of a buddy and I at one of our regular spots, Jacobsburg State Park, PA.


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

cool. glad someone else is still riding.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 12, 2010)

nice vid loe. i'm in bethlehem, maybe we can get together for a ride some time!


----------



## LiveOncEnjoy (Dec 12, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> nice vid loe. i'm in bethlehem, maybe we can get together for a ride some time!



Awesome, what part?  I am right in downtown.  I'll pretty much ride anytime I am not busy with clients or my girl.  Check out the site liveoncenjoy.com  I usually post most of my rides/ski/hike trips there to help arrange meeting places and such.

-Kevin

PS-Thank you for the comments.


----------

